# Best snow tires for Dodge Ram 1500 Sport.



## tonylillo

My current tire size is 20 inch, I am buying a set of 4 snows for first time plowing this season. The tire shop is trying to talk me into a 17 inch rim. They say the smaller the narrower the tire the better it is for plowing. 17 inch will work, I cannot go any smaller. Looking for a recommended tire for this usage and do i need studs or just regular snows. Thanks for any help anyone can provide.

Purchased a Fisher HD 7.5 MM2


----------



## shouldawent

http://cnj.craigslist.org/pts/2618548781.html and a set of snow rated tires you will be good to goThumbs Up


----------



## tonylillo

I see wheels listed as 17x7 or 17x8, is that just a width difference for the new tires,


----------



## shouldawent

with of the rim most tire manufactures will give tolerances between a 7 to 8 inch with


----------



## 1 bad bolt

i have 20's and use the cooper zeon ltz tires , im pretty happy with them for the winter and summer , i would love to have 17's but other things like my wife pull my money other places lol


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I'm assuming your stock size is 275/60/20 which is a 33" tire. Your really not going to find anything "skinnier" in a 33". Buy a set of 17s and drop down to a 32" tire like a 265/70/17 or stick with the 20s and get General Grabber AT2 in 33x12.5x20. They are even studdable if you need. Most sizes are even severe weather rated.


----------

